# Plant ID...



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

can anybody give me a scientific name for this plant. the top pic is i think yorkshire's tank and the bottom is mine. i've had the plants for atleast two years and are now a lot bigger and litter the whole tank.... any input is appreciated


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

LakaDazed said:


> can anybody give me a scientific name for this plant. the top pic is i think yorkshire's tank and the bottom is mine. i've had the plants for atleast two years and are now a lot bigger and litter the whole tank.... any input is appreciated


Hi LakaDazed,

Your pic is way too small and too obscure.
But I think it might be Ceratopteris thalictroides.

See this link:
Fishindex

Regads,


----------

